# Upcoming Games?



## kesttang (Nov 18, 2014)

*What are some of upcoming games that you're looking forward to?*

I'm actually looking forward to the new Pokemon game that's coming out in couple of days. My fiance's brother is looking forward to Far Cry 4. My fiance is looking forward to the Zelda release for the 3DS. I don't think there is anything games I know that I would love to see and excited for... Maybe you guys can help me out...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

Super Smash Bros 4 Wii U's amazing, buy it.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 18, 2014)

Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire! I'm so excited for it's release this Friday. The Ruby/Sapphire games are my favorite ones so I'm that much happier for the remake. 
The Persona Q game also looks interesting. I might get that too. 
Sadly I'm limited to 3DS games because I don't have any other consoles.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 18, 2014)

For the 3DS, I'm super stoked for Pokemon Omega Ruby on Friday, and LoZ: Majora's Mask in the spring. c:

There's also two 'new' Resident Evil games announced.. They're remastering/porting the Gamecube remake of the original for PC (wow that sounds silly), and they're working on RE Revelations 2. Both will be available on PC and both are set for early 2015 releases as well, I believe.
I'm actually more excited for Rev.2, even though 0 and 1 are my favorite RE titles to date. Rev 2 is supposed to go back to LOCAL co-op, and thank god.. my father and I are running out of games to play together.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't wait for Smash 4 for Wii U. I have it on my 3ds as well, but I prefer fighting games on consoles. c:
I'm also super exited for Omega Ruby. I never got X/Y since I just recently got my 3ds and figured I should wait for the new games to come out. o3o
Ooh and Zelda U, even though it'll probably be a while until it releases. ^.^​


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 18, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I'm also super exited for Omega Ruby. I never got X/Y since I just recently got my 3ds and figured I should wait for the new games to come out. o3o​



I'm gonna play devil's advocate and suggest grabbing X/Y soon-ish.

While I'm aware that Z will inevitably be their next release, it's a Pokemon game. If you don't grab it at release, or shortly after at a slight discount, you'll be paying 2 or 3 fold later to some guy on ebay who only has the cartridge for sale, lolol.


And +1 for Zelda U. I don't have a Wii U yet so I keep forgetting that's going to be a thing, to me all of the Wii U games are 'upcoming games,' haha.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 18, 2014)

Like almost al the others here, I'm excited for the new pokemon! I think I'm getting Sapphire. 

But sadly I won't be able to get it for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 18, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire! I'm so excited for it's release this Friday. The Ruby/Sapphire games are my favorite ones so I'm that much happier for the remake.
> The Persona Q game also looks interesting. I might get that too.
> Sadly I'm limited to 3DS games because I don't have any other consoles.



Oh man! I am looking forward to that game too. It's my favorite gen of all time besides the first gen. Last gen though... The community kinda killed it with competitive plays and streaming... I'm just going to take this game slow like I did to Fantasy Life. Ah, if you have the money, you should look into PC gaming or console gaming. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> For the 3DS, I'm super stoked for Pokemon Omega Ruby on Friday, and LoZ: Majora's Mask in the spring. c:
> 
> There's also two 'new' Resident Evil games announced.. They're remastering/porting the Gamecube remake of the original for PC (wow that sounds silly), and they're working on RE Revelations 2. Both will be available on PC and both are set for early 2015 releases as well, I believe.
> I'm actually more excited for Rev.2, even though 0 and 1 are my favorite RE titles to date. Rev 2 is supposed to go back to LOCAL co-op, and thank god.. my father and I are running out of games to play together.



Omg, if the co-op option come back in the new RE, I would love to play it. I played RE5 with my fiance and we loved it. We didn't like the brand new RE as much though. I didn't like how you switch characters to different stories... I don't know because there's too much going on at once. I just like the system in RE5. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> I can't wait for Smash 4 for Wii U. I have it on my 3ds as well, but I prefer fighting games on consoles. c:
> I'm also super exited for Omega Ruby. I never got X/Y since I just recently got my 3ds and figured I should wait for the new games to come out. o3o
> Ooh and Zelda U, even though it'll probably be a while until it releases. ^.^​



I used to love fighting game. I played it a lot when I was a kid. I played King Fighter 1997 and 1998. Omg. xD I smash all the buttons! Yup, Pokemon is going to be a great game especially (in my honest opinion), it's the best gen of all the Pokemon games. Zelda is going to be great because my fiance love the series. Ha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> I'm gonna play devil's advocate and suggest grabbing X/Y soon-ish.
> 
> While I'm aware that Z will inevitably be their next release, it's a Pokemon game. If you don't grab it at release, or shortly after at a slight discount, you'll be paying 2 or 3 fold later to some guy on ebay who only has the cartridge for sale, lolol.
> 
> ...



I see that all the time! People mark up the Pokemon games so much on Ebay... ._. And yeah, I'm not a fan of Wii U. I heard that Zelda is going to be on 3DS too, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Like almost al the others here, I'm excited for the new pokemon! I think I'm getting Sapphire.
> 
> But sadly I won't be able to get it for at least 3 weeks.



Dang, why? Christmas present? I already preordered it since it's my favorite gen. Lol. I got Sapphire.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 18, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Omg, if the co-op option come back in the new RE, I would love to play it. I played RE5 with my fiance and we loved it. We didn't like the brand new RE as much though. I didn't like how you switch characters to different stories... I don't know because there's too much going on at once. I just like the system in RE5. xD



My dad and I loved RE5 together!
We still sorta played Revelations together, like we used to in ye olden days of gaming. He played and I guided him, lol. But getting local co-op back instead of online-only (like ORC and Rev both were), that'd be great.

Yeah.. I feel ya. RE6 wasn't a bad game, per se... but it was a bad game for my dad, lol. He's a disabled 'nam vet, so all the quick time events were just too much for him. He can't do QTEs on his own, and I can't do both of them at the same time. We never even finished Jake/Sherry's story because he got stuck on the motorcycle section. D:


I really wish they'd put in the option for BOTH. Local-only is great for couples (my boyfriend and I play, too!) and for families, or even close friends.. but with friends that live forever away to acquaintances to strangers, online is a must-have, too. Why can't they just do both, most games seem to be limited to just one option unless it was designed for multiplayer. Bah. :c



kesttang said:


> I see that all the time! People mark up the Pokemon games so much on Ebay... ._. And yeah, I'm not a fan of Wii U. I heard that Zelda is going to be on 3DS too, right?



They're ridiculous, man. I just wanted SS or HG, second gen was my favorite.. Guess I'll just wait for the NEXT remake. It'll be way cheaper, lol.
And it's a different Zelda.  Majora's Mask from the N64 is coming to the 3DS, but Zelda U is a brandy new Wii U only title. c:


----------



## Javocado (Nov 18, 2014)

Of course there's ORAS and Smash Bros.

Let's not forget my boy Captain Toad though.


----------



## Alley (Nov 18, 2014)

ORAS of course but also DRAGON AGE INQUISITION CAME OUT LAST NIGHT!  I got the Deluxe edition and I'm pretty stoked which is silly 'cause I havne't even finished playing Origins yet, and still need to play DA:II but I've been really liking this game so I went ahead and got it anyway. o3o


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to Smash Bros. U and Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire. I'm also looking forward to building my gaming computer and getting a PS4 next year for some games that I've been having to put on hold like Far Cry 4. The game that I'm looking forward to more than anything is Silent Hills in 2016. I'm hoping to God that it won't be disappointing.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 18, 2014)

As far as games that come out in the next couple of months, I'm looking forward to ORAS and Persona Q, though I'll probably only get Q (unless my parents get me ORAS for my birthday). Hopefully Q is worth it; I was initially kind of skeptical about the graphics and some of the characters they're including (as far as its canonicity goes), but it does look like a lot of fun, even if it winds up being non-canon. 

For games farther than that, I'm looking out for the MM remake, Yoshi's Woolly World, Zelda U, and Persona 5. I'm hoping to get a Wii U for Christmas, so there are several games that are already released on it that I'm looking forward to playing, but since they're already out, there's no point in listing them here.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 18, 2014)

Tomorrow Dragon Age Inquisition arrives for me, feeling excited.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 19, 2014)

ORAS is so close I could almost taste it...

Also Majora's Mask remake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

The Neptunia games, not until next year though  Might get the Japanese ones.. at least the Noire one U was..meh just that I like the pixel keyring things


----------



## radical6 (Nov 19, 2014)

dont care for ORAS
excited for smash bros for wii u. and BRAVELY SECOND! i loved bravely default soo much so i hope the sequel is localized here


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

justice said:


> dont care for ORAS



finally someone ...


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 19, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Tomorrow Dragon Age Inquisition arrives for me, feeling excited.



This, I'm so excited to get my copy. You're lucky yours is arriving tomorrow, I've been tracking mine but I'm not sure when it will get here. I ordered the special edition and I can't wait to play . 

Also thinking about getting the new Pokemon games at some point, I haven't played in years so thought I might get back into them. Also considering Sims 4. The new Zelda game remake on 3DS will be a must have but I've no idea when that will come out.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

ORAS and GTAV for PS4. everything else sucks


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 20, 2014)

My Dragon age inquisition just arrived so I'll be playing later . So happy. Didn't think it would arrive today, the tracking wasn't updating.


----------



## Tao (Nov 20, 2014)

The only really 'upcoming games' I'm looking forward to are Smash 4 and Zelda U...But only one of those is somewhat close.


I'm still trying to get hold of a bunch of WiiU, Wii, 3DS and DS games I still don't have. I mean, my collection of Nintendo games is bigger than average and I still don't even own half of what I want -.-


----------



## kesttang (Nov 20, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> My dad and I loved RE5 together!
> We still sorta played Revelations together, like we used to in ye olden days of gaming. He played and I guided him, lol. But getting local co-op back instead of online-only (like ORC and Rev both were), that'd be great.
> 
> Yeah.. I feel ya. RE6 wasn't a bad game, per se... but it was a bad game for my dad, lol. He's a disabled 'nam vet, so all the quick time events were just too much for him. He can't do QTEs on his own, and I can't do both of them at the same time. We never even finished Jake/Sherry's story because he got stuck on the motorcycle section. D:
> ...



RE6 wasn't a very good co-op orientated game. I don't know what's wrong with it but it was definitely a downgrade from RE5. Your dad is awesome. I find it really cool that some parents still into games. Most parents aren't like that anymore... Lol. Props to your dad! Yeah, I really dislike how some games don't allow you to co-op, because... they want to make more money. I love playing co-op games with my fiance and my friend. I don't mind buying a different console if the company has been doing it forever. Like you know, handheld consoles...

Are you not getting the new Pokemon? I think I'm going to stop again if this one is a disappointment. Pokemon X and Y felt like Pokemon in some days but definitely didn't feel the same like the old days... Ah, got you. I'm not too much of a Zelda fan. I'm a newb in that area but my fiance is a fanatic. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alley said:


> ORAS of course but also DRAGON AGE INQUISITION CAME OUT LAST NIGHT!  I got the Deluxe edition and I'm pretty stoked which is silly 'cause I havne't even finished playing Origins yet, and still need to play DA:II but I've been really liking this game so I went ahead and got it anyway. o3o



DA looks very good! I actually might consider getting this game for my fiance as a surprise present. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



JJarmon said:


> I'm really looking forward to Smash Bros. U and Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire. I'm also looking forward to building my gaming computer and getting a PS4 next year for some games that I've been having to put on hold like Far Cry 4. The game that I'm looking forward to more than anything is Silent Hills in 2016. I'm hoping to God that it won't be disappointing.



I just got Far Cry 4 yesterday for my fiance's brother. Looking forward to watching him play the game lol. Oh, new SH game?! Omg, gotta tell my fiance! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> As far as games that come out in the next couple of months, I'm looking forward to ORAS and Persona Q, though I'll probably only get Q (unless my parents get me ORAS for my birthday). Hopefully Q is worth it; I was initially kind of skeptical about the graphics and some of the characters they're including (as far as its canonicity goes), but it does look like a lot of fun, even if it winds up being non-canon.
> 
> For games farther than that, I'm looking out for the MM remake, Yoshi's Woolly World, Zelda U, and Persona 5. I'm hoping to get a Wii U for Christmas, so there are several games that are already released on it that I'm looking forward to playing, but since they're already out, there's no point in listing them here.



Ah, I wasn't too much into Persona series. Lol. I might look into that! Ah, not too much fan of Wii U though. Let me know how that goes! I definitely going to research a little bit about Persona series or even watch YT on the series. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> dont care for ORAS
> excited for smash bros for wii u. and BRAVELY SECOND! i loved bravely default soo much so i hope the sequel is localized here



They're making the second game already? Oh man, I haven't even finished the first game lol. I'm actually looking forward to getting AS. It's my favorite gen. Hoping that this game won't be a disappointment. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> This, I'm so excited to get my copy. You're lucky yours is arriving tomorrow, I've been tracking mine but I'm not sure when it will get here. I ordered the special edition and I can't wait to play .
> 
> Also thinking about getting the new Pokemon games at some point, I haven't played in years so thought I might get back into them. Also considering Sims 4. The new Zelda game remake on 3DS will be a must have but I've no idea when that will come out.



I heard that Sim 4 isn't that polished... Lol. I don't know what's going on with the Sim series to be honest. Yeah, I just came back playing Pokemon last year. It was a nice game but not as good as the old Pokemon games. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> My Dragon age inquisition just arrived so I'll be playing later . So happy. Didn't think it would arrive today, the tracking wasn't updating.



Let me know how the game is... Thinking about getting it. I saw someone playing the game on livestream and it looked very interesting and cool. xD


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 20, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Let me know how the game is... Thinking about getting it. I saw someone playing the game on livestream and it looked very interesting and cool. xD



It's almost 4AM here, I have to be up in a few hours and I only just stopped playing , haven't had a night like this since Skyrim. It's very good so far and well worth the wait for me . I loved the character creation and I'm enjoying combat. The import previous game feature has been removed in favour of the keep where you can customise the world history, which is interesting. My collectors edition arrived unscathed which was a relief, I've heard many are having problems with damage and because it was so limited can't get replacements . The cloth map and the full card deck are beautiful.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 20, 2014)

Tao said:


> The only really 'upcoming games' I'm looking forward to are Smash 4 and Zelda U...But only one of those is somewhat close.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get hold of a bunch of WiiU, Wii, 3DS and DS games I still don't have. I mean, my collection of Nintendo games is bigger than average and I still don't even own half of what I want -.-



No Fantasy Life? What??? Lol. Yeah, I believe I have more games for Nintendo systems than other systems that I have ever owned. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> It's almost 4AM here, I have to be up in a few hours and I only just stopped playing , haven't had a night like this since Skyrim. It's very good so far and well worth the wait for me . I loved the character creation and I'm enjoying combat. The import previous game feature has been removed in favour of the keep where you can customise the world history, which is interesting. My collectors edition arrived unscathed which was a relief, I've heard many are having problems with damage and because it was so limited can't get replacements . The cloth map and the full card deck are beautiful.



Oh man, I loved Skyrim. Okay, gotta get this game for my fiance. xD Lol, it's 4AM over there, right now? You need to sleep! Lol. It's around 8 and I'm still in class. I'm so tired and sleepy lol. But anyways, is the game like Skyrim? I know this is a broad question but just wanted to know. xD


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 20, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Oh man, I loved Skyrim. Okay, gotta get this game for my fiance. xD Lol, it's 4AM over there, right now? You need to sleep! Lol. It's around 8 and I'm still in class. I'm so tired and sleepy lol. But anyways, is the game like Skyrim? I know this is a broad question but just wanted to know. xD



Yeah Skyrim was awesome , I still play sometimes. Lol yes 4.05AM now , I'm about to head off to bed . The game is vastly improved over 2 for exploration, I'm really loving the freedom of the game. You can pretty much pick and choose where to go and what quests to do in the areas open at that stage. Graphics are very nice, and I really like the character movement, it's so much fun jumping over low walls and sliding down river embankments .


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 21, 2014)

And because I was really tired last night and didn't answer your question directly , it's kind of like Skyrim. 

**a few spoilers***

It has a very nice world, character is fully voiced again unlike ES games, the quests seem to be the same go fetch this type thing but the war map quests kind of remind me of final fantasy tactics, if you've ever played. Basically send someone on a timed mission. Relationships seem much more advanced so far, I always appreciated that in Bioware games, ES relationships on average tend to be about as deep as a muddy puddle.


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2014)

kesttang said:


> No Fantasy Life? What??? Lol. Yeah, I believe I have more games for Nintendo systems than other systems that I have ever owned. xD




Fantasy Life came out about a month ago where I live :3 I got it on release


----------



## kesttang (Nov 21, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Yeah Skyrim was awesome , I still play sometimes. Lol yes 4.05AM now , I'm about to head off to bed . The game is vastly improved over 2 for exploration, I'm really loving the freedom of the game. You can pretty much pick and choose where to go and what quests to do in the areas open at that stage. Graphics are very nice, and I really like the character movement, it's so much fun jumping over low walls and sliding down river embankments .



Ah, I see. Pretty interesting. Yup, I'm gonna get it soon. Thanks for the information. As long as it's open world and you can do anything you want, then I'm pretty sure my fiance will like it. Ha. I still need to get her a full version of Skyrim... xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Fantasy Life came out about a month ago where I live :3 I got it on release



Oh okay. Ha, how's Fantasy Life serving you so far? D:


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

So gamers... What games are you looking forward to? Story of Season? Rime for PS4? I probably will purchase both games. : D


----------



## Joy (Jan 19, 2015)

The new Fire Emblem game * happy squees*


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Joy said:


> The new Fire Emblem game * happy squees*



They're coming out with a new game? Lol. I need to start playing it then... It's a popular series.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 19, 2015)

They are coming out with a new Fire Emblem game, cool.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2015)

The new Fire Emblem game looks really awesome. I'm probably going to get it. 

I just got Awakening for Christmas and it's so fun! I love like, all of the characters! except Sumia


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

I see... We have a lot of Fire Emblem fan on here. I might check it out. : D


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D.

I've been waiting for that remake for years now, I can't wait to play it next month.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Majora's Mask 3D.
> 
> I've been waiting for that remake for years now, I can't wait to play it next month.



Ah! Gonna get the game for my fiance. She's a huge Zelda nerd. x D


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

The only games that have caught my eye so far are Majora's Mask 3D and Story of Seasons. I don't know why the latter got postponed Dx


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

azukitan said:


> The only games that have caught my eye so far are Majora's Mask 3D and Story of Seasons. I don't know why the latter got postponed Dx



Ah, what's "The Latter"? Is it a game? Lol. Yeah, there are couple free to play game that I'm looking forward to besides the handheld and console games.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Ah, what's "The Latter"? Is it a game? Lol. Yeah, there are couple free to play game that I'm looking forward to besides the handheld and console games.



The word latter usually indicates the second of two things that has been mentioned. In this case, I was referring to Story of Seasons being postponed. Which free games are you anticipating? >w<


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

azukitan said:


> The word latter usually indicates the second of two things that has been mentioned. In this case, I was referring to Story of Seasons being postponed. Which free games are you anticipating? >w<



Oh, they postpone that game? I already reserved it so... I hope nothing is wrong with it. I'm looking at H1Z1, Albion, Gloria Victis, Landmark, Prime World, etc. I have a list of them too. Ha. I can't wait for the Zelda remake. My fiance is gonna get a surprised gift!


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking forward for Fire Emblem If and Persona 5!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 20, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Looking forward for Fire Emblem If and Persona 5!



New Persona game?! Another series I want to try... Lol.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

I personally can't wait for Splatoon and LOZ Majora's Mask 3D!


----------



## kesttang (Jan 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I personally can't wait for Splatoon and LOZ Majora's Mask 3D!



Splatoon looks interesting, but I'll probably be passed on that game. Oh, Zelda is super popular. I'm glad that they remaster it to the handheld. Lol.


----------



## n64king (Jan 20, 2015)

Project Cars?
Can't help but be interested since it *isn't* skipping the WiiU for one thing, but it's also pretty much the only seemingly high quality realistic racer coming up anytime soon for all 3 big consoles. Not that this game is usually my kinda thing I just think it's interesting nobody talks about that game but the devs seem to be putting in a lot of effort.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 21, 2015)

n64king said:


> Project Cars?
> Can't help but be interested since it *isn't* skipping the WiiU for one thing, but it's also pretty much the only seemingly high quality realistic racer coming up anytime soon for all 3 big consoles. Not that this game is usually my kinda thing I just think it's interesting nobody talks about that game but the devs seem to be putting in a lot of effort.



Not really into car games anymore. Lol. I have skipped Wii U. I'm not really big fan of Nintendo console besides the handheld.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Criminal girls for ps vita... Damn censors though.. I kinda wanted the LE but it's lame compared to the Japanese one lol


----------



## mdchan (Jan 21, 2015)

Definitely "Story of Seasons"; I hope it's better than "A New Beginning".  To be honest, I haven't found a HM game as good as "Friends of Mineral Town" (though, I've been meaning to try out "Tale of Two Cities", even though it has mixed reviews).

Also, "Monster Hunter 4"...if I can still play it on the regular 3ds XL; I can't afford the N3ds.  I've always wanted to play the MH series cause I heard it was really good/fun, and I've heard good things about MH4.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 21, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Definitely "Story of Seasons"; I hope it's better than "A New Beginning".  To be honest, I haven't found a HM game as good as "Friends of Mineral Town" (though, I've been meaning to try out "Tale of Two Cities", even though it has mixed reviews)



I agree, HM was at it's best with FoMT. I did really like HM: DS and DS Cute though. I'm looking forward to Story of Seasons. 

ANNNNNND MAJORA'S MASK!!!! You guys have no idea how badly I've been wanting this. And now it's so close I can almost feel the dent in my wallet


----------



## kesttang (Jan 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Criminal girls for ps vita... Damn censors though.. I kinda wanted the LE but it's lame compared to the Japanese one lol



I never was interested in Vita for some reason... I really loved the PSP. I played Socom on PSP for about 3 years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mdchan said:


> Definitely "Story of Seasons"; I hope it's better than "A New Beginning".  To be honest, I haven't found a HM game as good as "Friends of Mineral Town" (though, I've been meaning to try out "Tale of Two Cities", even though it has mixed reviews).
> 
> Also, "Monster Hunter 4"...if I can still play it on the regular 3ds XL; I can't afford the N3ds.  I've always wanted to play the MH series cause I heard it was really good/fun, and I've heard good things about MH4.



I hope Story of Seasons won't be a disappoint. it looks promising. To be honest, I never was a Monster Hunter fan. I just never got into it. I played MH3U and it's really slow for me... Eh, I probably should put more hours into it. NO TIME! D :

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I agree, HM was at it's best with FoMT. I did really like HM: DS and DS Cute though. I'm looking forward to Story of Seasons.
> 
> ANNNNNND MAJORA'S MASK!!!! You guys have no idea how badly I've been wanting this. And now it's so close I can almost feel the dent in my wallet



Ha! I already reserved the new Zelda game for my fiance! Omg!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Vita is good, at least it's not region locked huehue


----------



## kesttang (Jan 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Vita is good, at least it's not region locked huehue



Just haven't enjoyed anything beside Nintendo handheld and PSP. Lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Just haven't enjoyed anything beside Nintendo handheld and PSP. Lol.



Lol. Take a look then again 

Also Rebirth 2 which I already posted... And this Tokyo Twilight Ghost Hunters looks good too


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Lol. Take a look then again
> 
> Also Rebirth 2 which I already posted... And this Tokyo Twilight Ghost Hunters looks good too



Just a quick question, why do you like the Vita? Just trying to get some opinion on the system.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Rumors about Kalos sequels...


----------



## kesttang (Jan 25, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Rumors about Kalos sequels...



Lol, after the remake, I think I'm done with Pokemon's franchise, forever...


----------



## Starmanfan (Feb 3, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D, and (You're Probably going to hate me for this...) Five nights at Freddy's 3.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 4, 2015)

Dragon Ball Xenoverse

Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask 3D

Mortal Kombat X

Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 4

Star Wars: Battlefront


----------



## kesttang (Feb 4, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Dragon Ball Xenoverse
> 
> Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask 3D
> 
> ...



Yeah, I am looking forward to the new Zelda game. I might keep an eye out for the Dragon Ball game too. Since I don't have a lot of time, I am trying to see if I can find any new games that's interesting by using this thread lol.


----------



## n64king (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and then later XC X on WiiU. There's a news article today saying there's over 300hrs of gameplay for X. Nice.






kesttang said:


> Lol, after the remake, I think I'm done with Pokemon's franchise, forever...



You mean ORAS? I think so too, I don't hate OR but I def need to jump off this ship before it sinks faster. It suddenly got very childish in the story, especially with X&Y and it's a little weak now. I'm not one of those people who think it needs to be oriented for adults for people who've been fans since Red & Blue but they really have dropped the ball with giving me any excitement recently, since Black & White imo. That's when the boat started to rock.


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 4, 2015)

So after snatching up Resident Evil's REmake on the PC immediately, and then splitting my life between that and Divinity: OS.. I have to say that *Resident Evil: Revelations 2* is pretty high on my radar! I am so excited. It comes out 2 days before my birthday, and Mr. Boyfriend has already heavily hinted that I'm getting it. 

And, of course, *Majora's Mask* for the 3DS next week.
God, it's already just a week away. I remember pining for it "months" before release and freaking out that it was taking way too long for me to handle. Winter just went by so quickly. D:


----------



## RisingStar (Feb 4, 2015)

Majora's Mask next week, it's coming out. I'm super excited for it, solely because I preordered it, and like, just. 
It's one of those Zelda games I never really touched 'cause I never owned it before and it's kinda been too scary for me. But I'm hoping I'll actually sit down and play it once I actually own a copy of it.
I'm so excited.


----------



## kesttang (Feb 5, 2015)

n64king said:


> I'm looking forward to Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and then later XC X on WiiU. There's a news article today saying there's over 300hrs of gameplay for X. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... I haven't even got any play time in ORAS. I just feel like Pokemon is very childish now a days. There is not storyline or new Pokemon. I have been a fan since the original Pokemon Yellow, Blue, Red, and Green. I even have the Gameboy (black & white) Japanese edition Yellow. Lol. Good times... I didn't purchase any Pokemon games after the 3rd generation until X & Y. X/Y was okay to me. It got boring after you beat the game. I never really got into competitive play but I really want to... Then again, I don't really have time for that. I'm pretty much done spending money on this franchise, but it had a good run though. My childhood.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> So after snatching up Resident Evil's REmake on the PC immediately, and then splitting my life between that and Divinity: OS.. I have to say that *Resident Evil: Revelations 2* is pretty high on my radar! I am so excited. It comes out 2 days before my birthday, and Mr. Boyfriend has already heavily hinted that I'm getting it.
> 
> And, of course, *Majora's Mask* for the 3DS next week.
> God, it's already just a week away. I remember pining for it "months" before release and freaking out that it was taking way too long for me to handle. Winter just went by so quickly. D:



I reserved that Zelda game a month ago on Amazon lol. xD Oh, I haven't finished Revelation but I really want to beat the game. I beat the Leon's mission with my fiance's though. Ha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RisingStar said:


> Majora's Mask next week, it's coming out. I'm super excited for it, solely because I preordered it, and like, just.
> It's one of those Zelda games I never really touched 'cause I never owned it before and it's kinda been too scary for me. But I'm hoping I'll actually sit down and play it once I actually own a copy of it.
> I'm so excited.



So many Zelda's fan... I really haven't got into the Zelda franchise. Lol, I'm crazy.


----------



## n64king (Feb 5, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Yeah... I haven't even got any play time in ORAS. I just feel like Pokemon is very childish now a days. There is not storyline or new Pokemon. I have been a fan since the original Pokemon Yellow, Blue, Red, and Green. I even have the Gameboy (black & white) Japanese edition Yellow. Lol. Good times... I didn't purchase any Pokemon games after the 3rd generation until X & Y. X/Y was okay to me. It got boring after you beat the game. I never really got into competitive play but I really want to... Then again, I don't really have time for that. I'm pretty much done spending money on this franchise, but it had a good run though. My childhood.



It's weird because the most recent games SHOULD have the best after game play, but somehow more people seem to say the older ones they played after the story. I remember in Red catching stuff from Victory Cave thing in Cerulean City and redoing the Elite 4 a million times because that's all we had, but now somehow it feels like I'm using so much energy on nothing to battle online.
Part of it for me is I feel like I can't ever get the team I want, too many options in the pkmn universe not enough in the wild? Trading can be a pain in the rear end. *wants a staryu* *people asking for legendarys* 

Well luckily people still seem to enjoy it so it won't die off. Nostalgia will have to come from me staring at my Red version cart that got like 100 some hrs gameplay. I dunno how I did that as a child.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus Hoenn is over run with Normal & Water type, which was perfect back in Gen 3 cause I loved Water, but now I'm more into Psychic or Fighting. But the former is difficult to obtain in this region slightly and Fighting seems to be weak quite often in this game. Blarg....


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 5, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I reserved that Zelda game a month ago on Amazon lol. xD Oh, I haven't finished Revelation but I really want to beat the game. I beat the Leon's mission with my fiance's though. Ha.



Even with a remake for a game I love, I hate preorders, lol. I feel much "safer" buying it out here on release day. I live in the middle of nowhere, just a bunch of old people out here really, so no need to worry that Wal-Mart won't have a copy left. c:

And I believe you're thinking of Resident Evil 6! RE6 was local co-op, broken up into 4 sets of characters, who each had 5 chapters to their stories and inevitably crossed paths with the other characters at some points: Leon and Helena, Chris and Piers, Jake and Sherry, and then Ada's stealth mission (to which they added a generic HUNK to make her's co-op later.)

RE: Revelations was single-player and episodic, and you started out as Jill on a massive cruise ship and switched between different characters as the game went on - but Leon wasn't in Revelations. I believe that you could mod him in, though. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

ALL THE NEPTUNIA HYPE

Preordered ReBirth 2 and HD Noire so I'll get both whenever they start to ship Noire I guess then  Both the le's were so pretty I kinda need to have them.

Also criminal girls is out tomorrow here awyis


----------



## Brad (Feb 5, 2015)

Hotline Miami 2 is the only thing on the horizon that I'm _super_ excited for.


----------

